# [Project] A Branca on Fractal!



## r1sKas (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Castro, and i'm 20 Year Old Student from Portugal.

I'm going to build a project with the help of Fractal, that sponsored me a case, that will contain White (with some black and Blue) and some UV Lights on in 



This project will have the help of:





















Soon i will upload some photos with the case and some hardware 

Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Oct 17, 2011)

The case will be this :
















The Order from Swiftech just came today 





2 Rads 240, a 655 Pump, the Apogee Block and a GPU BLOCK

























































Cheers


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 17, 2011)

Already on your next project? Nice! 
I'm already liking this one.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## r1sKas (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea, im working in this one at the moment


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you going to paint the rads in white?


----------



## r1sKas (Oct 20, 2011)

No, because the colors will be black and white 

There's a new army, thanks to CoolerMaster!!































1200W FTW!


----------



## r1sKas (Nov 1, 2011)

Here we got some news!!!

A reservoir to enter in the frontal, and some sleeved cables 
















Also i would like to thanks Crucial for this good memories  2x4gb 





Cheers


----------



## r1sKas (Nov 6, 2011)

A little apresentation ;D


----------



## r1sKas (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, My Lan Rig is almost ready, there is some final pictures!

Now i will try to get and 6870 or sell this 6870 and get a 6970!!































What you think about it ?


----------



## specks (Nov 22, 2011)

The card looks like its sagging or is it just me?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 23, 2011)

There isnt a really good side shot but from the angle i see it does appear to be leaning


----------



## r1sKas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yea, there is a small leaning on it, i will try to fix with some stuff i saw around here xD


----------

